# My take on the human fly trap



## blueblurred

These look GREAT! I can't wait to see how they turn out... where will you put them? Indoor/outdoor? Keep it up! :]


----------



## whynotgrl666

Wow these guys look great!!


----------



## phil121

wow they look awesome !!!!

Cant wait to see more

Thanks

Phil


----------



## blackfog

Very cool! Great job on the teeth!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton

Looks great.
What is "femo" though?
I'm looking to make teeth for my scarecrow and can't figure it out.
What you did would work for me though.


----------



## Crunch

Can't wait to see the final result!


----------



## SonofJoker

Those look great! Looks like alot of fun. Awesome job so far!


----------



## Screaming Demons

OctART said:


> I've been working out this thing I saw somewhere on some site (I've Never seen it again) .


http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/75291-new-project.html

or

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/92493-some-plant-life-haunt.html


----------



## sugarskull

Awesome teeth! good work, I can't wait to see it all done


----------



## OctART

Screaming Demons ..........I've never seen THAT.

Wow that project worked out ...Intense Green.

The one site I saw looked a lot like his (a little more tame).

The next on the list is to paint solid and colour wash with brownish green and add some detail to the eyes.

Thanx for all the PROPS

pumpkinheadedskeleton
Looks great.
What is "femo" though?
I'm looking to make teeth for my scarecrow and can't figure it out.
What you did would work for me though.

So FEMO is a polymer clay ...you can bake and hardens ,but stays tough.You can then paint if needed but it does come in EVERY colour.


----------



## OctART

I really don't like this pick but .....aw what the Hell .....It just doesn't look as good in a pic 


































the finished product,on a twisted tree stock,will have to wait ................going under the knife








Donovan


----------



## Crunch

Where can you buy this femo stuff?


----------



## OctART

I buy it at Michales craft store but Zellers/Target stores should have it .Just venture into a craft store near ya (If ya got one)............ just found FEMO on E-Bay and LOTS !!!!

Best to ask for Polymer clay that you bake hard.


----------



## Crunch

I have both, Michaels and Zellers. I'm not sure what I would use it for yet. I was thinking something like aquarium decorations I think or something. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Monsoon

If you did them all black they would look like those things from The Langoliers


----------



## triffid88

what type of cloth is best for this? i tried an old shirt but it is too heavy i believe. thanks !! and how manylayers should the papr mache be?? thanks a lot!! 

please email me at [email protected]


----------



## OctART

Hey Jessy,

This is a balloon to start and proly three layers actually five to get it all overlapped...
to dry it place it on a foil sheet in the oven, turn on the oven then turn off when you feel the first bit of heat
then leave it with only the oven light on.

Sounds like your leaving it too wet

The fabric is soaked in white glue only and dragged out against the edge of your bowl with a finger across it to wipe off excess.
I fold the piece 1/3 length wise to form a stiff edge and an edge only one thickness.
Frayed edges work best for texture.
This should work for ya.

I got lots of experience lots of props.
I really should get them on here !!! 

Cheers Donovan


----------



## triffid88

Hey Donovan, awesome i will try this next time, you should totally post more! any other plant type things??? 

i was told toilet paper works great for texturing, do you use thin linen??


----------



## triffid88

Heres how my flytrap turned out!


----------



## triffid88

Not too happy with they eyes wish they stuck out more, and if i had thinner cloth to frame the teeth it would be better, but over all looks good! will definatly help sell flytraps at my plant sale tomorrow !


----------



## fruitk8

this is great, thanks for posting..will you leave the head white?


----------



## fruitk8

never mind, I see now they are green;-0


----------



## broevil

Those are great! Love the size of them.


----------



## wixnstix

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Looks great.
> What is "femo" though?
> I'm looking to make teeth for my scarecrow and can't figure it out.
> What you did would work for me though.


fimo is a clay that when baked hardens


----------

